# any nice quite sites whitby area?



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

going to get away this next weekend for a few days,just wondered if there are any nice quite sites near the coast arround that area that you can recomend,need to give the tribby a miaden trip.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Fridgeman

You could try here, bit difficult to get a vacancy though at this time of year, only 1 mile walk to town centre

http://www.sandfieldhousefarm.co.uk/

regards

Geoff


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

thanks geoff,just droped them a email.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Fridgeman, you have a PM

Geoff


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

How close to Whitby?

Our very small static site takes tourers at the moment very quiet, good pub specialising in THai food tho does English as well.

About 25 miles from Whitby at foot of Cleveland Hills


If interested let me know and I'll get you a number to ring

EDIT number is 01642 712287 ask for Jeff Burton the owner lovely man you are welcome to say we reccommended you.

Ldet us know if you decide to come..


----------



## 100605 (Aug 19, 2006)

How much of a site do you need we stayed at a very nice Caravan club CL just on out skirts of Whitby not very long ago with electric hardstandings walking distance of town £7 per night Tel no 01947601542


----------



## 100605 (Aug 19, 2006)

How much of a site do you need we stayed at a very nice Caravan club CL just on out skirts of Whitby not very long ago with electric hardstandings walking distance of town £7 per night Tel no 01947601542


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

thanks everyone,just after a site thats got a shower block and loo,s and where the new van wont get battered by footballs, we do like the sea,so need to get to it by one mode or another, i know its asking alot but i would like to find one so we can use it on a regular basis for long weekends away from the bussiness and would sooner ask fellow campers.


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Hi fridgeman

Try this cl site just outside Whitby
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=482


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

The Carlton site has showers and hook up. No ball games are allowed but at the end of this year it is going all static. It is within easy driving range of, Helmsley, Whitby, Northallerton, Great Ayton and Guisborough


----------

